# Best makeup school in UK?



## bubbas454 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey all

Im based about an hour from london and really need help in finding a reputable Make-up Artist school as Im planning to train next year.

Also any qualified make-up artist out there do you find it easier getting work if you can do hair aswell and would you recommend doing a hairdressing course if so are there crash course's or would you suggest doing the years btec course.

Thanks for your help

bubbas454
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





P.S Soooooo sorry about my spelling lol


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 27, 2006)

You might look at Jemma Kidd.  That's where David Horne who used to be one of M·A·C's senior trainers in Europe and manager of the Pro Store in London went to after failing to make progress with M·A·C's own courses for members of the public. 

His courses are labelled Level 1, 2 and 3 and I attended the very first Level 1 course when he was running it at M·A·C and it was superb.  I don't think any makeup course is going to be cheap so be prepared to spend some money.

For makeup aimed more at television and film, I'd avoid Greasepaint as I went to a demonstration they gave at the Broadcast Live exhibition and their hygiene was poor (not using disposable mascara wands or clean brushes).  Brushstroke looks to be a better bet especially as it's located in a film studio.

I know it's a long way from London but Revelations School of Make-up seems to offer an interesting range of courses.

Please note that the only course I have had personal experience of is the M·A·C Level 1 course which is now being run both my M·A·C and Jemma Kidd


----------

